
Why Hiring Is So Hard in Tech - fauria
https://medium.com/javascript-scene/why-hiring-is-so-hard-in-tech-c462c3230017#.kn3vu6fvp
======
andrewfromx
yup. reminds me of [http://members.founderdating.com/discuss/5081/Do-you-
think-I...](http://members.founderdating.com/discuss/5081/Do-you-think-I-
could-fundamentally-change-the-technical-recruiting-industry-with-this-idea)

